# To plank or not to plank?



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

With the sloppy weather, many waters will require some form of "bridge" onto the ice. Depending on conditions, I have taken a cheap piece of 2x4 to a 12ft length of 2x6, which isn't cheap...

If condtions are really bad, I don't mind leaving the plank for others to use while getting on the ice. But this also has been an issue. When I decide to leave, I want to take my plank home, or someone has stolen my plank altogether.

What would you do? Do you just take it onto the ice with you, and not worry about it? Do you leave it for others? Take the risk of it being stolen? What about those that remain on the ice, when you decide to leave? How would they get off the water?

Interested in some opinions...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When ice fishing comes down to using a plank to get onto and off of safe ice it is time to quit fishing until it refreezes good enough to where you don't need one.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I used to leave my big plank for others to use while I was out there. I would generally be the last off the ice at night anyway. Then I was at East Canyon one day and left my board out. This board was 6 feet long and wider then an ice sled. Well my twin and I brought a friend and while we were out there we heard a group of 2 freaking out that there was thin ice to get off the ice. 

Well they decided to take our board and walked 2 at a time with a huge sled. We heard the board break and them laughing about it. Well night time came and we were using a head lamp to maybe find the pieces. Then my buddy and my twin found some tiny planks to walk on. Well that was great for them but I was on crutches. No way could I do that. I had to bite the bullet and have my buddies walk waist deep to assist me through the walk in the water on my crutches to the shore! From that day forth I ALWAYS take my board with me! You would be surprised how hard muddy/mossy rocks are to negotiate on crutches BTW.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

If people would just use a plank that was there, say a silent thank you, and leave it alone there would be no issues. Why don't they understand that if it is already there, it's not thiers to move to take(steal).


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, what wyoguy said.

I just throw it over the water along the bank and hopefully it will be there when I come back. Usually I take it home.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Critter said:


> When ice fishing comes down to using a plank to get onto and off of safe ice it is time to quit fishing until it refreezes good enough to where you don't need one.


+1 and that would be us also...just more weight to take along...even though we have in the past dragged a 8' 2X6 with us but didn't need it...IMHO no longer spring chickens, if shorelines are open we'll wait till a refreeze or better yet get the boat ready, internet shop for other fish'n items, re-line reels, sharpen 3/0 and 4/0 hooks, work on making leaders and arts and crafting Walleye and TM lures and get ready for the soft water. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

same as K2. If the edges aren't froze solid enough, I stay at home or fish other waters.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

From a purely safety point of view, if you are going to use a plank to get on and off the ice, then take it with you onto the ice. If you will take it home when you leave and leave it in place while you fish so that others can use it to get on, then you will surely leave somebody stranded on the ice after you leave. On the other hand, if you plan to leave it when you depart and leave it in place, you run the risk that somebody leaving before you will decide they need it more than you do and take it home which will leave you stranded. Which makes it a lose, lose situation.

If I were going to use a bridging device of some sort, I would keep it with me at all times. That way, I wouldn't be responsible for leaving someone stranded and I wouldn't be stranded. Personal safety issues should be just that; personal. In other words, don't put your personal safety in somebody else's hands if you can avoid it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have tried both leaving the plank in place and taking it with me on the ice.
When I leave it, I don't dare pick it up at the end of the day. I would be leaving people stranded on the ice i do.
When I have taken it out on the ice with me, it's a big pain to haul around.
I did leave a plank at Pineview several years ago that stayed in place for 3 weeks before someone decided to take it.
I am thinking about trying a section of an aluminum ladder one of these days but I don't know if it would support me. It sure would be easier to take out on the ice though.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Grandpa D said:


> I have tried both leaving the plank in place and taking it with me on the ice.
> When I leave it, I don't dare pick it up at the end of the day. I would be leaving people stranded on the ice i do.
> When I have taken it out on the ice with me, it's a big pain to haul around.
> I did leave a plank at Pineview several years ago that stayed in place for 3 weeks before someone decided to take it.
> I am thinking about trying a section of an aluminum ladder one of these days but I don't know if it would support me. It sure would be easier to take out on the ice though.


All true and troubleing lets all just pray for cold weather!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> When I have taken it out on the ice with me, it's a big pain to haul around.
> I did leave a plank at Pineview several years ago that stayed in place for 3 weeks before someone decided to take it.


You only need to take it a few yards onto the ice. Nobody's gonna be able to steal it unless they can get out on the ice. And since they can't without a plank, they won't need yours 'cause they'll have used theirs to get on the ice.

_(O)_


----------

